# Warhammer 40.000



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Januar 2010)

Achtung Bürger,
Der Inquisition ist Zu Ohren gekommen, das sich arme besorgte Einwohner des Imperiums nicht sicher fühlen und einen Thread brauchen um über Bedrohungen außerhalb und innerhalb des Imperiums zu sprechen.

Gez Inquisitor Gerald vom Ordo Hereticus

Hier Könnt ihr einfach alles Rund um das wundervolle Warhammer 40.000 Universum schreiben.

Ich fang mal an^^.

Ich lese Gerade Schlangenschwur von Abnett, welches an und für sich ganz gut(wie eigentlich alle seine Bücher).
Nun habe ich aber Im Lexicanum(größten und besten Warhammer und Warhammer 40k Wiki) gelesen:
Viele Beschreibungen der Marines im Kampf und gewisse Tatsachen und Verhaltensweisen entsprechen nicht dem gängigen Warhammer 40.000 Hintergrund oder sind eher kritisch zu betrachten. Vor allem die Space Marines sind in ihren Kampffertigkeiten sehr übertrieben dargestellt, was aber wohl an Abnetts mangelnder Erfahrung bei der Beschreibung von Astartes beruht, da er sich bisher hauptsächlich auf normale Soldaten konzentriert hat. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Meiner ansicht nach wurden Space Marines haargenau beschrieben.


Achja weiß jemand wo man gut an Limitierte und Seltene Figuren herbekommt? Bin auf der suche anch dem Inquisitor Gideon Lorr  Kann ihn aber weder bei ebay noch sonstwo finden.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Januar 2010)

jawoll,endlich ein w40k thread....
nur um mal kurz die Space Marines darzustellen(für die Besucher hier,die die Astartes nicht kennen und um deine sig zu kommentieren) dieses Video hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyBKpGfoZ-0

also Dan Abnett ist für mich auch der eher untypische Astartes-Autor.bisher hatte er ja Gaunts Geister(hervorragende Buchreihe) ins Leben gerufen und die Eisenhorn-Trilogie(eher langweilig) geschaffen.danach wagte er sich an die gigantische Reihe,die momentan läuft: Der Grosse Bruderkrieg...
er eröffnete die Reihe mit "Aufstieg des Horus" und die reihe ist Pflichtlektüre für alle Astartesfans.ich war richtig aufgeregt zumn erstenmal die Primarchen in einem Buch kennenzulernen.obwohl jeder 40k Fan die Geschichte mit Horus und dem Imperator kennt war es unglaublich die Vergangenheit zu lesen....ehrfürchtig hab ich das erste Buch verschlungen und die beiden Folgebände inhaliert
Schlangenschwur find ich nicht so gelungen.interessant ist das eine oder andere Novum in dem Buch:das erste mal kämpft ein Astartes allein.vorher noch nie so gewesen.immer sonst mit seinen Schlachtenbrüdern zusammen...
und zum anderen war das Buch teilweise...lustig...unglaublich,aber wahr.wie der Astartes auf die empörte und streitlustige Frau trifft...

der beste Astartes Autor ist und bleibt für mich immer William King.an den kommt keiner ran.Space Wolves!!!!!!!!!! der gute alte Ragnar
danach kommen Ben Counter mit seiner Seelentrinker-Trilogie und dann Graham McNeill mit dne Ultramarines...
so,erstmal genug Brainstorming für den thread heute...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Januar 2010)

Bin mit schlangenschwur leider noch nicht ganz durch, dannach lese ich die Inquisitorreihe bzw Inquisitorwar.
King ist, finde ich, auch der Beste, Die SW und Runenpriester sind Genial, leider ist die SWreihe ja in einem Parallelen Universum. Und um Ehrlich zu sein Fine ich Counter nicht gut, die Bücher sind einfach nur schrecklich.. Schlechter waren nur die DoWteile... Und die UMbücher von Mcneill ist ganz ok, obschon ich mir nach der Aktion im 3 Band Schwarze Sonne toter HImmel gedacht hab: Mut und Ehre? am arsch!
Die Bruderkriegromane sind aber der hamma, obschon ich echt zugeben muss, dass mir nicht wirklich vom Stil aufgefallen das es andere Autoren sind...


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Kings beste Bücher die Gotrek und Felix Reihe, mag aber daran liegen, dass ich bisher nicht so viel WH40K gespielt hab.
Welche Armmen habt ihr eigentlich?
Ich hab:


Ultramarines 3000 Punkte
Orks 1250 Punkte
Black Templars 500 Punkte
Die Ultras setzten sich aus Black Reach, Streitmachtsbox und ein paar Terminatoren zusammen. Die Orks auf 2 Black Reach und 2 Einheiten Bikes und die Templars aus einem Black Reach. Bemalt habe ich durch meine GEschwister noch eine Eldar Armee nach einem Ausgedachten Schema und eine Deathwind-Armee bestehend  aus 26 Terminatoren.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab ne kleine Ultramariens abteilung bei der ich auf ca 5000 Punkte Komme und eine Space Wolves Armee mit ca 1000 Punkten, dazu 2 mal den Primarchen Leman Russ^^ Ne kleine Dark Angekl Abteilung von 250 PUnkten die ich auf 500 Ausbauen will und noch einige Inquisitoren samt Gefolge.


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Oh mein Gott wieso spielt jeder Space Marines (naja ich auch in gewisser weise, aber Chaos ^^ immerhin besser als so hässliche Leute die n Skelet anbeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Aber da meine Katze gewütet hat sind viele (ich glaube bis auf 4 oder 5) meiner kleinen feinen Marines kaputt -.-  (naja werde ich mir wohl bald mal die Streitmacht Box holen, wahrscheinlich schon Morgen ... will ja nicht das n Kumpel mit seiner kleinen Tyraniden Armee gegen 4 oder 5 Chaos Space Marines kämpft ...)


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott wieso spielt jeder Space Marines (naja ich auch in gewisser weise, aber Chaos ^^ immerhin besser als so hässliche Leute die n Skelet anbeten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Space Marines bieten sich wegen Black REach und der Ordensvielfalt immer an^^


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Space Marines bieten sich wegen Black REach und der Ordensvielfalt immer an^^


Joah aber die Cewlen Orden und Legionen sind sowieso zum Chaos übergelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was mich am meisten stört wieso spielt fast jeder der Space Marines normal spielt die Ultramarines in ihrem sch... Babyblau.


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Joah aber die Cewlen Orden und Legionen sind sowieso zum Chaos übergelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Space Wolves und Black Templars sind meiner Meinung nach besser als Thousand Suns und Co.
Ultramarines haben von ihren Farben aber irgendwas....


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Joah aber die Cewlen Orden und Legionen sind sowieso zum Chaos übergelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die coolen?ha, die Verräter sind übergelaufen.die geistig schwachen,die dem Chaos nicht widerstehen konnten.allen voran Erebus,der die Saat erst in Horus gepflanzt hat.und dann noch diese Mitläufer wie Abbadon,der Speichellecker von Horus...für die gibt es nur eine Antwort:den Tod...

btt:also die Dawn of war-Reihe fand ich auch sehr schwach.einzig der Trailer zum Game ist echt genial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX2v_cTG3K8

unglaublich schlecht fand ich den Roman "Inquisitor"....selten so ein schlechtes Buch gelesen.hab mich aber trotzdem bis zum Schluss durchgequält...
und Gerald was meinst du mit die Space Wolves-Reihe spilet in einem Paralleluniversum????????


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Space Wolves und Black Templars sind meiner Meinung nach besser als Thousand Suns und Co.
> Ultramarines haben von ihren Farben aber irgendwas....


Also ich liebe die World Eaters auch wenn es sie dank Khârn nicht mehr gibt (aber meine Berserkerchen werden immer so angemahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)^^ dann im Codex stehen auch noch einige Nette drin, aber die Black Legion (ehem. : Sons of Horus) hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja Thousand Suns sind ziemlich *hust*
Die einzigen normalen Space Marines die mir gefallen, sind die Black Templars und zu den Ultramarines xD ich kleb halb abgeschnittene Köpfe und Arme usw von denen immer auf die Basen meiner Einheiten (manchmal auch Tyraniden um n Kumpel zu ärgern, weil der das selbe mit Köpfen der World Eaters macht!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





shadow24 schrieb:


> die coolen?ha, die Verräter sind übergelaufen.die geistig schwachen,die dem Chaos nicht widerstehen konnten.allen voran Erebus,der die Saat erst in Horus gepflanzt hat.und dann noch diese Mitläufer wie Abbadon,der Speichellecker von Horus...für die gibt es nur eine Antwort:den Tod...


Ich meine nicht die Coolen vom benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine vom Design her, ist doch eigentlich schei... egal, ich liebe die Chaosgötter (ja ich würde gerne ein Kind von ihnen haben) und hasse den falschen Imperator, also jedem das seine.


----------



## XXI. (3. Januar 2010)

Nochmal dazu wieso jeder SM spielt:

Es gitb nunmal verdammt viele Formen wie man eine Space Marine Armee spielen kann. Eine Armee aus lauter Terminatoren spielt sich eben anders als eine Black Templar Armee. Eine Einheit nach dem Schema der Streitmachtsbox spielt sich tausendmal anders als eine vollkommen auf Nahkampf und Schocktruppen ausgelegte Armee. Deswegen sind Space Marines beliebt. Chaos Space Marines kann ich nicht ab weil ich die Geschichte um Terra mitreisend finde und mich mehr mit Leute wie Leman Russ oder Dorn indentifiziere als mit Hors und Co.


MfG XXi

&#8364;dit: Von den Designs her finde ich die CSM auch nicht cooler, mir gefallen Mutationen und Dämonen einfach nicht.


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Nochmal dazu wieso jeder SM spielt:
> 
> Es gitb nunmal verdammt viele Formen wie man eine Space Marine Armee spielen kann. Eine Armee aus lauter Terminatoren spielt sich eben anders als eine Black Templar Armee. Eine Einheit nach dem Schema der Streitmachtsbox spielt sich tausendmal anders als eine vollkommen auf Nahkampf und Schocktruppen ausgelegte Armee. Deswegen sind Space Marines beliebt. Chaos Space Marines kann ich nicht ab weil ich die Geschichte um Terra mitreisend finde und mich mehr mit Leute wie Leman Russ oder Dorn indentifiziere als mit Hors und Co.
> 
> ...


^^ Also von den Einheiten sind sie an vielen Stellen ähnlich, haben auch einige verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, haben ja viele gleiche Einheiten und die kleinen aber feinen Dämonen gibt's auf der Seite des Chaos ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Naja liegt halt am Charakter welche man besser findet und was einem mehr liegt. 
Ich kann eigentlich keine einzige Figur die zum Imperium gehört leiden und beim Chaos gibt es halt ein par, bei denen ich ihre Entscheidung sich gegen den Imperator zu wenden gut finde (Horus und Khârn(den eigendlich nur weil der leicht reizbar ist und ich das auch öfters mal bin) z.B.).

Edit zum Edit:

^^ Ja es ist halt einfach ne Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also las uns aufhören über solche Kleinigkeiten zu diskutieren.


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...]
> der beste Astartes Autor ist und bleibt für mich immer William King.an den kommt keiner ran.Space Wolves!!!!!!!!!! der gute alte Ragnar
> danach kommen Ben Counter mit seiner Seelentrinker-Trilogie und dann Graham McNeill mit dne Ultramarines...
> so,erstmal genug Brainstorming für den thread heute...



nö es ist Ben Counter xD. Die Seelentrinker sind einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und @ TE: was findest du an der Inquisition? das ist doch Imperator-verläugnendes Gesocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Cold and fast Souldrinkers !*


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> nö es ist Ben Counter xD. Die Seelentrinker sind einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Imperatorverläugendes? OHne die INquisition wäre das gesammte Imperium schon Untergegangen... Nehmen wir nur Karamason, Eisenhorn, Mabuse oder Torquemada. Ohne Inidividuen wie diese wäre das Imperium nicht das Selbe und deutlich schlechter, einige sind sehr Radikal in ihrem vorgehen(nicht von der einstufung durch die Inquisition) und es gibt auch schwarze schafe, aber sie kämpfen auch gegen feinde die sie niemals besiegen können...


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Januar 2010)

Natürlich hat sie einen Nutzen, aber ihnene sind alle Mittel recht um ihren Willen zu bekommen. Sie foltern ganze Völker, wenn es ihnen zuträglich ist. ich finde, das ist die die Philosophie, die der Imperator lebt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

ich komme nicht ganz mit sind die nun pro oder contra dem imperator?


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde die "Ciaphas Cain"-Reihe von Sandy Mitchell klasse. Die ist halt auf einem ganz anderen Level episch, ich habe an diversen Stellen laut losgelacht.

Ansonsten bemal ich nur die Figuren, wirklich spielen tu ich nicht. Was sicher auch daran liegt, dass die Spieler im oertlichen Games-Workshop im Durchschnitt halb so alt sind wie ich.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> unglaublich schlecht fand ich den Roman "Inquisitor"....selten so ein schlechtes Buch gelesen.hab mich aber trotzdem bis zum Schluss durchgequält...
> und Gerald was meinst du mit die Space Wolves-Reihe spilet in einem Paralleluniversum????????


http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Ragnar_Schwarzm%C3%A4hne
Laut denen meint es auch der autor, und viele sachen die in den romanen passieren passen nicht zu ragnars charakter oder aber in den fluff

Und zur allgemeinen SM dissusion, SM lassen sich schell bemalen udn zusammenbauen, man braucht nicht viele Modelle um spielen zu können, de Hintergund wird imemr wieder positiv aufgenommen. Ultramarines werden zudem Nur immer gespielt weil sie in fast allen spielen vorkommen und der einzige 100% Codextreue orden sind... Das römische Designe finde ich auch sehr ansprechend.

Chaos hat auch coole seiten, aber das sie Charakterschwache Degeneritere ... sind lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Btw bin am überlegen on ich meine Dark Angels zu Gefallenen Engeln unter Cyper mache^^.


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> ich komme nicht ganz mit sind die nun pro oder contra dem imperator?



im Prinzip sind sie für den Imperator.
Aber ihre Vorgehsweise finde ich ist zu brutal und rücksichtslos, als das sie sich groß vom CHaos unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> im Prinzip sind sie für den Imperator.
> Aber ihre Vorgehsweise finde ich ist zu brutal und rücksichtslos, als das sie sich groß vom CHaos unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie würdest du gegen das Chaos vorgehen?


----------



## shadow24 (3. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Wie würdest du gegen das Chaos vorgehen?


mit Ehre,Mut und Stärke natürlich...sonst wird man selbst zum monster,welches man bekämpft.und das Chaos freut sich....

Inquisitoren finde ich mit zu vielen Rechten ausgestattet.sie können wie die Marines einen Exterminatus befehlen, fühlen sich ständig als einzig wirklich imperatortreue Soldaten und ihre Arroganz ist schon legendär...die Organisationen Malleus,Xenos und Hereticus sind untereinander fast verfeindet anstatt sich gegenseitig zu helfen...
im Roman Inquisitor wird auf eine gigantische Verschwörung innerhalb der Inquisition(Stichwort Hydra) hingeweisen,wo gegen den Imperator gehandelt werden soll und die gesamte Menschheit zu willenlose Marionetten gemacht werden soll,damit das Chaos die Menschen nicht mehr beeinflussen kann...radikaler gehts nimmer...

übrigens Gerald:da steht im Lexicanum das es bei den King-SW-Geschichten um eine Parallel_geschichte_ und nicht um ein Paralleluniversum geht und deswegen nachrangig betrachtet wird.obwohl ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mit Ehre,Mut und Stärke natürlich...sonst wird man selbst zum monster,welches man bekämpft.und das Chaos freut sich....
> 
> Inquisitoren finde ich mit zu vielen Rechten ausgestattet.sie können wie die Marines einen Exterminatus befehlen, fühlen sich ständig als einzig wirklich imperatortreue Soldaten und ihre Arroganz ist schon legendär...die Organisationen Malleus,Xenos und Hereticus sind untereinander fast verfeindet anstatt sich gegenseitig zu helfen...
> im Roman Inquisitor wird auf eine gigantische Verschwörung innerhalb der Inquisition(Stichwort Hydra) hingeweisen,wo gegen den Imperator gehandelt werden soll und die gesamte Menschheit zu willenlose Marionetten gemacht werden soll,damit das Chaos die Menschen nicht mehr beeinflussen kann...radikaler gehts nimmer...
> ...



Mit  Mut udn Ehre Kannste einem Dämonen nichts, Nur mit Macht udn Stärke und lieber das 1000 Unschuldige sterben als das ganze Universum...

Und was ist für dich eine Parallengeschichte? das wird ja wohl ein paralleles universum sein oder etwas ähnliches, oder wieso ist bis dato kein Ulric Vorgekommen der Ragnar eigentlichs eit beginn betreut hat und sogar ind en orden Gehohlt sondern ein ranek...


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Mit  Mut udn Ehre Kannste einem Dämonen nichts, Nur mit Macht udn Stärke und lieber das 1000 Unschuldige sterben als das ganze Universum...
> 
> Und was ist für dich eine Parallengeschichte? das wird ja wohl ein paralleles universum sein oder etwas ähnliches, oder wieso ist bis dato kein Ulric Vorgekommen der Ragnar eigentlichs eit beginn betreut hat und sogar ind en orden Gehohlt sondern ein ranek...


Mit Mut und Ehre kannst du dem Chaos wirklich nichts anhaben, die wollen fast alle nur Blut und Töten, die metzeln sich ja untereinander ab, denen ist Mut und Ehre ziemlich egal, Macht und Stärke joah das müsste klappen, jedenfalls bis n Gegner kommt der Stärker ist als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jawoll,endlich ein w40k thread....



pfah meiner wurde geschlossen! Zuwenig Anfang-.-

Ich stelle euch die Necrons vor:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/...otCatGameStyle=

Die Necrons waren Menschen(?) die ihr Fleisch (Haut und so^^) und ihre Seele an die gottgleichen C'Tan verkauften. Die C'tan sind Kinder der Alten. Sie werden auch Sternenvampire genannt, denn sie ernähren sich von Sonnen, sie saugen den Sonnen die Energie aus so dass sie erlischt! Fast alle C'Tan schlafen in sehr sehr sehr tiefen Gruftkomplexe. Nur 2 sind aktiv: Der Gaukler und der Todesbote!

_____Necrons______

Die Necrons sind Cyborgs die von einem Necronlord oder von einem C'Tan in die Schlacht geführt wird. Sie bestitzen diese Einheiten: Necronsoldat, Schwarmskarabäus,Gruftspinne,C'Tan,Monolith Pariah,Destruktor,schw. Destruktor,Alpträume,Phantom,Skarabäenschwarm,Extincor und drei verschiedenen Necronlords!

-Kampf gegen die Necrons-
Der Kampf gegen die Necrons kann sehr schwer sein, da sie viele Einheiten haben die einfach über die Hindernisse fliegen/schweben kann! Monolithen sind Transport und Panzer in einem, und können wie Portale genutzt werden. Das heisst: In Monolith A rein bei B wieder raus kommen. Zusätzlich, wenn 3 Monolihten ein Dreieck bilden,kann in jedem Spielzug ein Soldat im Dreieck einen herraus machen!

Mögliche Kampagnen: Verteidigung eines Grutkomplexes,Sturm auf eine Menschenbasis etc.


Das war ein kleiner Einblick in die Welt der Necrons!
_______________________________________________

Ich werde mir irgendwann wenn ich bisschen mehr Geld habe, einen Kroottrupp zu meinen Necrons anfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Mit Mut und Ehre kannst du dem Chaos wirklich nichts anhaben, die wollen fast alle nur Blut und Töten, die metzeln sich ja untereinander ab, denen ist Mut und Ehre ziemlich egal, Macht und Stärke joah das müsste klappen, jedenfalls bis n Gegner kommt der Stärker ist als du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du Klug genug bist kannste im Warhammeruniversum sehr leicht haben, du stiftest einfach alle rassenen gegeneinander auf, schickst tyraniden per telepatsignalen auf ork und tauplaneten oder weltenschiffe, machst necrons auf orks und chaos appetiet usw...


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2010)

Und plötzlich merken alle das dies das Machwerk des Imperiums war, und sie bilden alle ein grosses Imperium der Verdammnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAAAAAAAAGH,---, nafahlodra, zisch, Verderben!, maidey,

Zu Deutsch: Menschen? Ja die mag ich! Mit Sosse und Pasta!

Edit: Ich habe das Gefühl, die Wesen der Galaxis sind alle Böse: Necrons wollen alles vernichten genau wie die Tyraniden, die Orks wollen Menschenzbeuta die Dark Eldar Sklaven, die Eldar wollen überleben, Chaos Marines wollen vorallem di Menschen vernichten werden sonst auch alles vernichten und die Menschen: Die töten alles was ihnen nicht zu Füssen kniet!!

Die Tau sind die einzig wahren "Guten"!


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und plötzlich merken alle das dies das Machwerk des Imperiums war, und sie bilden alle ein grosses Imperium der Verdammnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh mein Gott kleine Orkse xD


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott kleine Orkse xD



Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe das Gefühl, die Wesen der Galaxis sind alle Böse: Necrons wollen alles vernichten genau wie die Tyraniden, die Orks wollen Menschenzbeuta die Dark Eldar Sklaven, die Eldar wollen überleben, Chaos Marines wollen vorallem di Menschen vernichten werden sonst auch alles vernichten und die Menschen: Die töten alles was ihnen nicht zu Füssen kniet!!
> 
> Die Tau sind die einzig wahren "Guten"!


Oh ja du hast recht es gibt *KEIN* Gut und Bösen in Warhammer 40k eigentlich gibt es das nie, den für den Bösen ist das was er tut gut ünd das was der Gute tut böse und genau so umgekehrt.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Oh ja du hast recht es gibt *KEIN* Gut und Bösen in Warhammer 40k eigentlich gibt es das nie, den für den Bösen ist das was er tut gut ünd das was der Gute tut böse und genau so umgekehrt.


eben gut und böse gibt es nicht, die tau sind auch nicht so gut... aber es gibt gutere bzw weniger böse... necorns und tyraniden haben aber hunger und wollen nicht vernichten...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (3. Januar 2010)

Gerade welle 20 bei DoW2 der letzte wiederstand gelegt^^


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Januar 2010)

Ein Warhammer Thread! *gröööl*

Ich wollte mal TT anfangen, mit dem Macragge Set und so...habs dann doch gelassen, st mir zu teuer und hier in der Nähe spielt keiner. Bin jetzt aber bei der Geschichte und den Büchern hängengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß jemand wann der fünfte Band von Seelentrinker zu Deutsch erscheint?


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Mit  Mut udn Ehre Kannste einem Dämonen nichts, Nur mit Macht udn Stärke und lieber das 1000 Unschuldige sterben als das ganze Universum...


gerade mit Mut und Ehre kannste Dämonen was,denn das sind bei w40k die Dinge, die den Glauben erst ausmachen bei den Astartes.und daraus ziehen sie ihre Kraft.ein Marine ohne Glauben verliert jedne Kampf.ein Marine mit festen Glauben kann jeden,auch Dämonen, besiegen...
Stärke allein reicht noch lange nicht gegen Dämonen.ein etwas stärkerer Dämon nimmt locker ne Kompanie imperiale Soldaten auseinander,aber ein Marine mit festem Glauben kann den schlagen...


----------



## shadow24 (4. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ein Warhammer Thread! *gröööl*
> 
> Ich wollte mal TT anfangen, mit dem Macragge Set und so...habs dann doch gelassen, st mir zu teuer und hier in der Nähe spielt keiner. Bin jetzt aber bei der Geschichte und den Büchern hängengeblieben
> 
> ...


das wüsste ich auch zu gerne....aber bestimmt nicht in nächster Zeit,denn auf amazon zeigen sie schon Folgebände vom Großen Bruderkrieg und andere w40k Bände bis Oktober 2010 an,aber kein Band der Seelentrinker
ich würde auch gerne wissen ob der Orden endlich seine Bestimmung findet,oder zerschlagen wird.wahrscheinlich eher letzteres...


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> pfah meiner wurde geschlossen! Zuwenig Anfang-.-
> 
> Ich stelle euch die Necrons vor:
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/...otCatGameStyle=
> ...




Wenn Necrons gut gespielt werden kann ich sie garnicht ab. Ich hasse es wenn er dann auf einma fast alle seine Krieger wiederauferstehen lässt...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> pfah meiner wurde geschlossen! Zuwenig Anfang-.-
> 
> Ich stelle euch die Necrons vor:
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/...otCatGameStyle=
> ...


SWetzen 6 Sag ich da nur... Necrons waren Xenos(außeridrische), Sie fanden die C´tan als Parasiten an sternen und steckten sie in einen Körper aus lebendem Metal, wordurch die C´tan eine art Bewuststein für "niederes" Leben entwickelten und auch auf derem Geschmack kamen, süe Überlisteten die Necrontry(so hießen necrons vor der Verwandlung) um sie für immer zu versklaven. Die Necrontry hassten die Alten und waren mit ihnen eines der ersten Völker. Weder Necrons noch C´tan sind Kinder der Alten.Es gibt nurnoch 4 C´tan, da der Gaukler eine Art Bürgerkrieg anzettelte Indem er dem Todesboten sagte das die Lebensenergie der C´tan am besten schmeckt. Die Necrons sind Lebende Maschienen, sprich das Metal lebt, nix Cyborgs...
Durch den dritten C´tan, den Drachen sind die Menschen Höchstwarscheinlich an Ihre technologie gekommen, da er sich auf dem Mars befindet der wieder der Technologie der Menschen. der 4te Der eremit wurde vom lachenden Gott(der elder) zum Kanibalismus angestifftet und wurde Wahnsinnig, weswegen er diesen hasst.

so mal ein etwas genauerer udn richtiger eindruck der necrons^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das wüsste ich auch zu gerne....aber bestimmt nicht in nächster Zeit,denn auf amazon zeigen sie schon Folgebände vom Großen Bruderkrieg und andere w40k Bände bis Oktober 2010 an,aber kein Band der Seelentrinker
> ich würde auch gerne wissen ob der Orden endlich seine Bestimmung findet,oder zerschlagen wird.wahrscheinlich eher letzteres...


Aktuell sehe ich auch keine Fortführung der Seelentrinkerromane, da hier die neusten Werke zu finden sind. http://www.randomhouse.de/book/editionsear...6&fet=false


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> SWetzen 6 Sag ich da nur... Necrons waren Xenos(außeridrische), Sie fanden die C´tan als Parasiten an sternen und steckten sie in einen Körper aus lebendem Metal, wordurch die C´tan eine art Bewuststein für "niederes" Leben entwickelten und auch auf derem Geschmack kamen, süe Überlisteten die *Necrontry*(so hießen necrons vor der Verwandlung) um sie für immer zu versklaven. Die *Necrontry *hassten die Alten und waren mit ihnen eines der ersten Völker. Weder Necrons noch C´tan sind Kinder der Alten.Es gibt nurnoch 4 C´tan, da der Gaukler eine Art Bürgerkrieg anzettelte Indem er dem Todesboten sagte das die Lebensenergie der C´tan am besten schmeckt. Die Necrons sind Lebende Maschienen, sprich das Metal lebt, nix Cyborgs...
> Durch den dritten C´tan, den Drachen sind die Menschen Höchstwarscheinlich an Ihre technologie gekommen, da er sich auf dem Mars befindet der wieder der Technologie der Menschen. der 4te Der eremit wurde vom lachenden Gott(der elder) zum Kanibalismus angestifftet und wurde Wahnsinnig, weswegen er diesen hasst.
> 
> so mal ein etwas genauerer udn richtiger eindruck der necrons^^



Und wer schlau ist sieht aus Necronty bildet sich mein Windows Live Name Crontyr im gedenken an meine Alten Necrons. Space Marines fand ich dann doch besser^^ Appropos Windows Live, hat jemand lust auf DLW oder ein normales DoW 2 Match??


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Und wer schlau ist sieht aus Necronty bildet sich mein Windows Live Name Crontyr im gedenken an meine Alten Necrons. Space Marines fand ich dann doch besser^^ Appropos Windows Live, hat jemand lust auf DLW oder ein normales DoW 2 Match??


Ich, wenn die Erweiterung draußen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wieso haben die ins Grundspiel kein Chaos reingemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich, wenn die Erweiterung draußen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil dow blood ravens haben müssen und Tyraniden die letzte rasse war die noch in keinem DoWteil vorkam, Warum es Orks udn Eldar wurden weiß ich nicht, vielleicht weil chaos sich zu ähnlich wie Normale Sm Spielen aber die mit dem addon eingesehen haben das chaos mit das beliebteste ist?


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finds auch schade, dass in dem Add-On nur Chaos dazukommen. An Tau in DoW kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern. Die IMperiale Armee könnte man auch reinpacken, die Models gibt es ja schon...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich finds auch schade, dass in dem Add-On nur Chaos dazukommen. An Tau in DoW kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern. Die IMperiale Armee könnte man auch reinpacken, die Models gibt es ja schon...


Imperiale armee gabs im zweiten addon, tau im dritten zusammen mit necrons im vieten dann sororitas und dark eldar


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Imperiale armee gabs im zweiten addon, tau im dritten zusammen mit necrons im vieten dann sororitas und dark eldar



An Tau konnt ich mich nicht errinern es ging mir aber jetzt darum was in das 1. DoW2 Add-On kommen könnte...


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke in DoW2 gabs kein Chaos weil die 4 Rassen möglichst unterschiedlich sein sollten. Wären mehr Rassen vertreten wäre es natrülich kein Problem, aber man muss schon sagen das sich die 4 Rassen im MP unterschiedlich spielen. (WindowsLive: PandaFanta17 btw)

Kein Seelentrinker? Noooiiin! 

Dann werde ich wohl demnächst mit Bruderkrieg anfangen


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> SWetzen 6 Sag ich da nur... Necrons waren Xenos(außeridrische), Sie fanden die C´tan als Parasiten an sternen und steckten sie in einen Körper aus lebendem Metal, wordurch die C´tan eine art Bewuststein für "niederes" Leben entwickelten und auch auf derem Geschmack kamen, süe Überlisteten die Necrontry(so hießen necrons vor der Verwandlung) um sie für immer zu versklaven. Die Necrontry hassten die Alten und waren mit ihnen eines der ersten Völker. Weder Necrons noch C´tan sind Kinder der Alten.Es gibt nurnoch 4 C´tan, da der Gaukler eine Art Bürgerkrieg anzettelte Indem er dem Todesboten sagte das die Lebensenergie der C´tan am besten schmeckt. Die Necrons sind Lebende Maschienen, sprich das Metal lebt, nix Cyborgs...
> Durch den dritten C´tan, den Drachen sind die Menschen Höchstwarscheinlich an Ihre technologie gekommen, da er sich auf dem Mars befindet der wieder der Technologie der Menschen. der 4te Der eremit wurde vom lachenden Gott(der elder) zum Kanibalismus angestifftet und wurde Wahnsinnig, weswegen er diesen hasst.
> 
> so mal ein etwas genauerer udn richtiger eindruck der necrons^^


ähm ja der Codex sagt aber das die C'tan Kinder der Alten sind und 2 C'tan aktiv sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich wollte mit Cyborgs sagen wie sie aussehen....


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> ähm ja der Codex sagt aber das die C'tan Kinder der Alten sind und 2 C'tan aktiv sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gegen die 2 sag ich ja nix 2 sind atm ja nur aktiv, und sehen tuns sie eher aus wie Roboter terminatoren^^ cyborg besaagt das da auch menschliche teile sind^^ aber welcher Codex sagt bitte das sie Kinder der alten sind? sie sind eben die Sternenparasiten die als waffe gegen die alten geplant waren...


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Gegen die 2 sag ich ja nix 2 sind atm ja nur aktiv, und sehen tuns sie eher aus wie Roboter terminatoren^^ cyborg besaagt das da auch menschliche teile sind^^ aber welcher Codex sagt bitte das sie Kinder der alten sind? sie sind eben die Sternenparasiten die als waffe gegen die alten geplant waren...


Vielleicht hat er sich verlesen ?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sich verlesen ?


kann ja auchs ein das es in einem codex steht und ich mich gerne von etwas neuem belehren lasse^^ will ja nicht streiten bin nur was warhammer 40.000 wissen angeht etwas pingelig^^


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> kann ja auchs ein das es in einem codex steht und ich mich gerne von etwas neuem belehren lasse^^ will ja nicht streiten bin nur was warhammer 40.000 wissen angeht etwas pingelig^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist nicht schlimm ich bin in anderen Sachen auch ziemlich pingelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und streiten kann man immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ist nicht schlimm ich bin in anderen Sachen auch ziemlich pingelig
> ...


was für csm spielst/sammelst du und wieso?


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> was für csm spielst/sammelst du und wieso?


Am liebsten würde ich World Eaters spielen, aber da die ja ausgelöscht wurden, ja ja ich halte mich an sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,  spiele ich die Black Legion (nur meine Berserker male ich in dem World Eaters Design an, da das ja Khorne Freaks waren und das irgendwie passt (und um wenigstens ein par von ihnen in meiner Streitmacht zu haben)) , da ich Horus auch mag und Abbadon auch nicht so schlecht finde, das einzige was ich schade finde das sie nicht mehr Sons of Horus heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber vielleicht mach ich mir bei meinen nächsten mal doch ein par World Eaters zusammen mit dem allseits beliebten Khârn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn mein drang World Eaters zu spielen irgendwann doch zu groß sein sollte (das dürfte bald sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) werde ich wahrscheinlich welche ummalen (nicht alle da ich die Black Legion ja auch ein wenig mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich World Eaters spielen, aber da die ja ausgelöscht wurden, ja ja ich halte mich an sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du quellen? meines wissens wurde nur eine streitmacht wärend des 13 kreuzzugs vernichtet oder worauf beziehst du dich?

Ahh Grad gefunden, sie sind aber sie haben sich aufgelöst, laufen aber immernoch ubnter angrons banner.. sprich sie kämpfen nicht als legion aber in kleinen bänden weswegen du ja ne keine 500 punke streitmacht haben kannst udn die immer in deine black leagion einbauen kannst...


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Hast du quellen? meines wissens wurde nur eine streitmacht wärend des 13 kreuzzugs vernichtet oder worauf beziehst du dich?
> 
> Ahh Grad gefunden, sie sind aber sie haben sich aufgelöst, laufen aber immernoch ubnter angrons banner.. sprich sie kämpfen nicht als legion aber in kleinen bänden weswegen du ja ne keine 500 punke streitmacht haben kannst udn die immer in deine black leagion einbauen kannst...


Jop, Khârn ist halt ein wenig ausgerastet, hat man halt davon wenn man die Emperor's Children nicht schnell genug schlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige gute ist das Khârn nun Khorne's Liebling ist und er nun den Beinamen "der Verräter" trägt!

(Genau steht das alles auch nochmal im Codex, fand ich ziemlich interessant, aber fand Khârn's Reaktion etwas heftig:
der nahm den erst besten Flammenwerfer und hat das nächste Haus angezündet und ist dann durch die Stadt und hat Freund und Feind niedergemetzelt!)


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (5. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema World Eaters  mal ne Kleinigkeit. Ich muss ja gestehen ich kenn mich eigentlich ziemlich wenig mit den Hintergründen aus, was die größe einer reinen World Eaters Armee angeht glaube ich kann man auch locker auf 1500 bis 2000 wenn nicht gar mehr Punkte gehen... denn man sollte sich mal vorstellen wie wenig Modelle das überhaupt währen (hab den Codex grad nicht zur hand aber ein normaler Chaosmarine kostet mind. schon 14 Punkte). Dazu kommen noch Fahrzeuge wie evtl. ein paar Rhinos, Cybots (vielleicht sogar Bessesene?Khorne könnte sie mutieren lassen damit sie nochmer Schaden anrichten können).
Wenn man nun noch den General sowie einen Dämonenprinzen und Auserkorene dazupakt hat man schon einen großen Batzen Punkte.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Januar 2010)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Zum Thema World Eaters  mal ne Kleinigkeit. Ich muss ja gestehen ich kenn mich eigentlich ziemlich wenig mit den Hintergründen aus, was die größe einer reinen World Eaters Armee angeht glaube ich kann man auch locker auf 1500 bis 2000 wenn nicht gar mehr Punkte gehen... denn man sollte sich mal vorstellen wie wenig Modelle das überhaupt währen (hab den Codex grad nicht zur hand aber ein normaler Chaosmarine kostet mind. schon 14 Punkte). Dazu kommen noch Fahrzeuge wie evtl. ein paar Rhinos, Cybots (vielleicht sogar Bessesene?Khorne könnte sie mutieren lassen damit sie nochmer Schaden anrichten können).
> Wenn man nun noch den General sowie einen Dämonenprinzen und Auserkorene dazupakt hat man schon einen großen Batzen Punkte.



Deshalb sind die meisten Spiele zwischen 1500-2500 angesiedelt, 500 gibts aber auch immer wieder nette turniere für mittagspausen usw...

Nochmal zu den World Eaters, ich hab zwar den Aktuellen Codex nicht zur hand, aber es gab glaub ich schon ab der 2 Edition die Geschichte warum Kharn der Verräter genannt wurde... und da gab es immer noch World Eaters... deshalb wäre mir schleierhaft warum GW das Gerade in der neusten Edition einführen sollte...
In dem Fall den Du meinst, war es immer so das sie sich in kleine Gruppen/kampfverbände von der Größe von einem einfachen kampftrupp, einer Space Marine Kompanie bishin zu einem Orden Zusammenschlossen.(du musst bedenken das eine Legion oftmals das 10-100 eines Ordens hatte)
Von daher würde ich sagen das man, auch wenn man sich auf den fluff bezieht immernoch eine WE armee spielen...


----------



## For-Free (5. Januar 2010)

Um dem ganzen mal ein schnelles Ende zu machen:

Lexicanum

Scheinen wohl viele hier nicht zu kennen. 
Draufgehen, gewünschten Begriff eintippen, lesen, verstehen, freuen.

Bitte, danke und tschö!


----------



## XXI. (5. Januar 2010)

For-Free schrieb:


> Um dem ganzen mal ein schnelles Ende zu machen:
> 
> Lexicanum
> 
> ...



Auch das Lexicanum hat nicht immer recht.


----------



## Nawato (5. Januar 2010)

For-Free schrieb:


> Um dem ganzen mal ein schnelles Ende zu machen:
> 
> Lexicanum
> 
> ...


Doch steht aber vieles nicht so schön wie in nem Codex oder so drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie Wiki hat auch Lexicanum nicht immer recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Januar 2010)

Zudem findet man da auch nicht alles... aber die seite ist nett und ich hab auch schoin paar nette artikel dort geschrieben^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Januar 2010)

Grad wer on der für Dow2 Dlw zu begeistern ist?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Januar 2010)

Was meint ihr eigentlich zum neuen Film, der kommen soll und dem neuen Spiel für Konsolen, beides wieder mit Süpacemarines/ultramarines was wieder deren beliebtheit erklärt^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Imho sind Space Marines eh zu overpowered um sie nicht imba in Spielen oder Filmen darzustellen. Aber darin wiedersprechen sich aber auch teilweise die Bücher, sprich Space Marines (Zu Tode gepimpte Menschen) sterben trotzdem gegen zB. "normale" schmächtige Mutanten.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Januar 2010)

also gegen normale Mutanten verlieren die Space Marines sicherlich nicht...es sei denn diese kleinen schmächtigen Mutanten sind Psioniker...
das ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber,denn der Geist ist nunmal bei Menschen und Space Marines gleichermaßen ungeschützt.Marines sind natürlich auch geistig stabiler als normale Menschen aber gegen Psioniker kommen von den Astartes nur die Grey Knights an...

@Gerald:also die Idee des Films gibt es ja schon seit Jahren.ich kriege immer diese Newsletter über den Film.gerade habe ich diese Nachricht erhalten:
Award-winning animator and filmmaker Martyn Pick is announced as director on the ULTRAMARINES movie. Martyn is recognised for his distinctive style which fuses live action and animation.

und
Acclaimed Warhammer 40,000 author Dan Abnett is named as writer of the ULTRAMARINES movie screenplay. 

hab ausserdem eine Mitteilung bekommen wo ich mich mit passwort und username anmelden kann wegen Insiderinfos(ultramarinesthemovieblog)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Januar 2010)

Und wiedereinmal sind wir beim Thema wie Stark ist ein Space Marine, als faustregel würde ich sagen 1 zu 10 normalenstruben und 1 zu 3-5 Elitetruppen, der nette Artikel im WD 100 über Space Mariens als Filmhelden. Es kommt aber auch immerwieder aufs Glück an da eine Verirrte Kugel auch einem Space Marine den Kopf abreißen kann. Genauso sind schwere Waffen immer ein Dorn da Servorüstungen eigentlich nur dazu dienen normale waffen abzulenken.
Und haltet immer eine sache im gedächniss Space Marines sind nichts anderes als Mutanten, eine der 3 einzigen Mutantenarten im Imperium die Geduldet werden, hinzukommen Psioniker bzw Antipsioniker und Navigatoren.


Mich würde interessieren wie Abaddons Waffe Drach'nyen auf "göttliche Wesen" wie einen Avatar, Großen Dämonen oder C´tan wirkt, was denkt ihr?


----------



## shadow24 (7. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Es kommt aber auch immerwieder aufs Glück an da eine Verirrte Kugel auch einem Space Marine den Kopf abreißen kann. Mich würde interessieren wie Abaddons Waffe Drach'nyen auf "göttliche Wesen" wie einen Avatar, Großen Dämonen oder C´tan wirkt, was denkt ihr?


also die verirrte Kugel tötet aber auch nur wenn der Marine kein Helm trägt.und den trägt er für gewöhnlich auch im Kampf.allein um sich über die Signale in seinem Helm mit den anderen Schlachtenbrüdern zu verständigen und gegen Gasangriffe und andere Umwelteinflüsse geschützt zu sein...

also das das Schwert ja beim ersten Hieb töten soll, bezieht sich bestimmt nur auf normale Wesen...göttliche Wesen fürchten bestimmt diese Waffe und können dadurch verletzt,aber bestimmt nicht von einem Hieb getötet werden...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also die verirrte Kugel tötet aber auch nur wenn der Marine kein Helm trägt.und den trägt er für gewöhnlich auch im Kampf.allein um sich über die Signale in seinem Helm mit den anderen Schlachtenbrüdern zu verständigen und gegen Gasangriffe und andere Umwelteinflüsse geschützt zu sein...



Jetzt kommt es aber wieder Drauf an was für eine Kugel...Laserstahl von einem Gewehr oder Pistole ok Schrotflinte vielleicht auch aber alles ab einem Bolter ist an einem Helm Tödlich.. und ein Lasterstrahl kann auch durchs auge treffen oder ein Helm beschädigt sein...


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es aber wieder Drauf an was für eine Kugel...Laserstahl von einem Gewehr oder Pistole ok Schrotflinte vielleicht auch aber alles ab einem Bolter ist an einem Helm Tödlich.. und ein Lasterstrahl kann auch durchs auge treffen oder ein Helm beschädigt sein...




Ich wage zu behaupten das ein normaler Schuss aus einer Partikelwaffe (Pistole, Gewehr) aus nächster Nähe (An den Helm gehalten?) schon Schaden anrichtet. Keramit kann "nur" von Körperkraft eines Space Marines beschädigt werden. Und 10:1? Finde ich auch übertrieben, sie sagen selbst in Seelentrinker zB. das der Kampf in Handgemengen nicht mehr aus Taktik und Disziplin besteht sondern auch Pech und Zufall über Sieg entscheiden können. 


Zu Abbaddons Waffe: Ich denke es erzeugt einen Warpriss sowie diese merkwürdigen Raketen und zumindestens physische Formen auf Anhieb zerstört.



Hab btw heute Krieger von Ultramar gekauft, Bruderkrieg gabs im Handel dort nur 2 und 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Es wird nen Film geben? Hat jemand grad mal nen Link, bin zu faul zum Suchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo kommt ihr eig. her, bzw. wo spielt ihr Warhammer?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Es wird nen Film geben? Hat jemand grad mal nen Link, bin zu faul zum Suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/ gibt bei youtube auch 3 filme intervies mit den machern, kann man auch bei facebook, wenn man angemeldet ist schauen


----------



## XXI. (7. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Es wird nen Film geben? Hat jemand grad mal nen Link, bin zu faul zum Suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich komm aus Stuttgart und spiel in nem inoffziellem Club und im Hobbyzentrum Stuttgart sowie ab und zu in Augsburg.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/ gibt bei youtube auch 3 filme intervies mit den machern, kann man auch bei facebook, wenn man angemeldet ist schauen




Alles klar, danke ich schau da mal rein! Ich hab auch Dawn of War 2, schon siet ca. 4 Monaten, habe aber noch nicht einmal gespielt ^^. Mir geht das auch mit Games Live ziemlich auf die Eier!



XXI. schrieb:


> ich komm aus Stuttgart und spiel in nem inoffziellem Club und im Hobbyzentrum Stuttgart sowie ab und zu in Augsburg.



Ich komm aus der Region Osnabrück, wir hatten da mal nen GW Laden, der hat leider schon vor über einem Jahr geschlossen.. bin aber schon dabei nach ner Alternative zu suchen!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke ich schau da mal rein! Ich hab auch Dawn of War 2, schon siet ca. 4 Monaten, habe aber noch nicht einmal gespielt ^^. Mir geht das auch mit Games Live ziemlich auf die Eier!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich komm aus der Region Osnabrück, wir hatten da mal nen GW Laden, der hat leider schon vor über einem Jahr geschlossen.. bin aber schon dabei nach ner Alternative zu suchen!


Internett oder Alternative, ruf auch mal bei gw an, die haben da auch oft listen von fanclubs ausliegen.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab btw heute Krieger von Ultramar gekauft, Bruderkrieg gabs im Handel dort nur 2 und 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hab sie alle gelesen und sind klasse...hab mir gestern den neuesten w40k-Band geholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab btw heute Krieger von Ultramar gekauft, Bruderkrieg gabs im Handel dort nur 2 und 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich fail sagen? weil http://www.amazon.de/Ultramarines-Warhamme...6918&sr=8-1 3 bänder in 1 buch 10 euro und geile kurzgeschichte?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

Hey,
ich hab von dem Warhammerspiel überhaupt keine Ahnung, es klingt aber sehr interessant. Könnte mir jemand einen Link geben, wo alles nötige erklärt wird ? wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich denke über Abaddons schwert muss man sich nicht so viele Gedanken machen wie über sein Flaggschiff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Januar 2010)

vielleicht hilft dir der link hier weiter:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/...GameStyle=wh40k


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Darf ich fail sagen? weil http://www.amazon.de/Ultramarines-Warhamme...6918&sr=8-1 3 bänder in 1 buch 10 euro und geile kurzgeschichte?




Darfst du, das fuckt mich jetzt ab. Laut Black Library ist Krieger von Ultramar sogar Teil zwei von drei T_T


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Darfst du, das fuckt mich jetzt ab. Laut Black Library ist Krieger von Ultramar sogar Teil zwei von drei T_T


es lohnt sich immernoch den omnibus zu kaufen, aber es sind 6 nicht 3 bände, ledigliche wurden bis jetzt nur 3 übersetzt http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Ultramarines_%28Romane%29 desweiten gibt es noch eine andere prestory zum 3band irgendwas mit iron über iron warriors


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab von dem Warhammerspiel überhaupt keine Ahnung, es klingt aber sehr interessant. Könnte mir jemand einen Link geben, wo alles nötige erklärt wird ? wäre super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am besten in enen GWladen oder mit einem fanclub treffen, lesen gibt nichtmal 5% des spaßes wieder...


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2010)

Naja - zu den Buechern: Wer kann sollte die ohnehin im Original lesen und nicht auf eine spaete und womoeglich schlechte Uebersetzung zurueck greifen. Aber das ist ja eigentlich bei allen Buechern, Filmen, Spielen der Fall...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - zu den Buechern: Wer kann sollte die ohnehin im Original lesen und nicht auf eine spaete und womoeglich schlechte Uebersetzung zurueck greifen. Aber das ist ja eigentlich bei allen Buechern, Filmen, Spielen der Fall...


Meinste die OMnibusse oder die englsichen Orginale?


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2010)

Die englischen Originale - wo dann freilich auch schon mehr Buecher als Omnibus erschienen sind, z.B. die beiden Space Wolf Omnibusse...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die englischen Originale - wo dann freilich auch schon mehr Buecher als Omnibus erschienen sind, z.B. die beiden Space Wolf Omnibusse...


dennoch lesen deutsche gerne in ihrer muttersprache^^ obschon wirklich vielles bei übersetzungen verhunst wurde, aber heyne wird immer besser und gegen piper hab ich absolut nichts...


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Januar 2010)

Meine Muttersprache ist nicht Deutsch, bevorzuge sie trotzdem. Ich spreche fließend Englisch, ich finde die deutsche Sprache einfach lebendiger.


B2T: Erklärt mir jemand mal Melter? Dachte immer es wären wie Plasmawaffen gegen Infanterie, nur gegen Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Meine Muttersprache ist nicht Deutsch, bevorzuge sie trotzdem. Ich spreche fließend Englisch, ich finde die deutsche Sprache einfach lebendiger.
> 
> 
> B2T: Erklärt mir jemand mal Melter? Dachte immer es wären wie Plasmawaffen gegen Infanterie, nur gegen Fahrzeuge.


Kurz gesagt Hitzestrahlen/fusionswaffen lang http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Melterwaffen ^^ btw ist auch über die sprache der bücher eine art warhammerthema und damit topic^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt Hitzestrahlen/fusionswaffen lang http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Melterwaffen ^^ btw ist auch über die sprache der bücher eine art warhammerthema und damit topic^^




Also wie Plasmawaffen, sie scmelzen alles, sind aber besser?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Also wie Plasmawaffen, sie scmelzen alles, sind aber besser?


nein, plasmawaffen bestehen aus plasma(glaube plasma ist flüssig), lese grad es ist erhitzter wasserstoff der in einem magnetfeld gehalten wird. naja sie sind sich ähnlich aber plasmawaffen explodieren, melter sind preziese... zudem egal ob dich ein melter oder eine plasmawaffe trifft bist du asche^^.
zudem können melter meines wissen nicht so leicht/schnell überhitzen wie plasmawaffen, haben aber eine höchere reichweite


----------



## For-Free (9. Januar 2010)

Einfach erklärt, stell dir Plasmawaffen so vor, als wenn du eine "Wasserkugel" formen würdest und diese dann abfeuerst, diese "zerspritzt" dann am Gegner. 

Die Melterwaffe wäre ganz einfach erklärt, feuer einfach einen Strahl "Lava" ab.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Januar 2010)

Aha, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (10. Januar 2010)

Debkt ihr der Imperator ist ein Gott?


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2010)

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt,aber wie kann es dann sein das Horus,sein Primarch,den er selber erschaffen hat, ihn fast besiegen konnte?zumindest ihn so sehr verletzt hat, dass der Imperator nur noch in seinem Lebenserhaltungssystem überleben kann und laut Buch "Inquisitor" nur dadurch überlebt, indem er ständig mit Psyonikern "gefüttert" wird...das entspricht irgendwie nicht meiner Vorstellung von einem Gott...
stell dir mal vor Horus hätte gegen ein der vier Chaosgötter gekämpft.meinst du der hätte auch nur ein Hauch einer Chance gehabt?
allerdings stellt der Imperator für die Menschheit den modernen Gott da.er wird angebetet und der einzige Lichtschimmer in einer düsteren Zukunft. und er hat immerhin auch die psyonischen Leuchtfeuer im Warp geschaffen...
ich würde ihn wie einen Halbgott sehen,so wie in der Antike Herkules als Halbgott galt.unglaubliche Kräfte aber trotzdem sterblich...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt,aber wie kann es dann sein das Horus,sein Primarch,den er selber erschaffen hat, ihn fast besiegen konnte?zumindest ihn so sehr verletzt hat, dass der Imperator nur noch in seinem Lebenserhaltungssystem überleben kann und laut Buch "Inquisitor" nur dadurch überlebt, indem er ständig mit Psyonikern "gefüttert" wird...das entspricht irgendwie nicht meiner Vorstellung von einem Gott...
> stell dir mal vor Horus hätte gegen ein der vier Chaosgötter gekämpft.meinst du der hätte auch nur ein Hauch einer Chance gehabt?
> allerdings stellt der Imperator für die Menschheit den modernen Gott da.er wird angebetet und der einzige Lichtschimmer in einer düsteren Zukunft. und er hat immerhin auch die psyonischen Leuchtfeuer im Warp geschaffen...
> ich würde ihn wie einen Halbgott sehen,so wie in der Antike Herkules als Halbgott galt.unglaubliche Kräfte aber trotzdem sterblich...


 Das ende ist ein guter einwand, den nachdem herakles/herkules starb, stieg er zum Gott auf. Kann es nicht sein das der lebende Imperator ein Halbgott war und dann anch seinem Tod zum gott wurde? Inquisitor ist zudem erste oder Zweite edition und es wurde viel geändert, aktuell wird er nicht mit ihnen gefüttert sonder sie sind einfach nur der brennstoff für das leuchtfeuer... sogesehen ist er atm auch wie die chaosgötter nur ohne dämonen dafür mit menschen... es wird aber ja auch behauptet das der imperator schon längst tod ist oder aber das er jetzt ein 3/4 Gott bzw mehr ist aber eben erst nach seinem 100% Tod zum gott aufsteigt...
Wobei ich mich grad frage was mit den Seelen der Toten Primarchen passiert...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2010)

so ein echter Gott wird er nie sein...die Chaosgötter sind von Begin an Götter mit all ihren göttlichen Fähigkeiten.von daher glaub ich nicht das der Imperator zum echten Gott wird wenn er stirbt,aber das ist alles zu philosophisch und kaum möglich zu überlegen....
die Seelen der Primarchen gehen den gleichen Weg wie die der Space Marines oder anderen Kreaturen.es sind halt nur sterbliche mit besonderen Fähigkeiten.und sterblich bleibt sterblich,egal wie gross die Macht udn Kraft in ihren Leben war...nur die Götter sind unsterblich...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so ein echter Gott wird er nie sein...die Chaosgötter sind von Begin an Götter mit all ihren göttlichen Fähigkeiten.von daher glaub ich nicht das der Imperator zum echten Gott wird wenn er stirbt,aber das ist alles zu philosophisch und kaum möglich zu überlegen....
> die Seelen der Primarchen gehen den gleichen Weg wie die der Space Marines oder anderen Kreaturen.es sind halt nur sterbliche mit besonderen Fähigkeiten.und sterblich bleibt sterblich,egal wie gross die Macht udn Kraft in ihren Leben war...nur die Götter sind unsterblich...


Dämonen doch auch? zudem woher willst du wissen das die Chaosgötter nie sterbliche waren?^^


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> du solltest  doch am besten wissen das sich die chaosgötter an alpträumen und ängsten nähren,
> sie sind auch aus jenen entstanden und weil  angst immer sschon existiert hat existieren die auch schon ziemlich lange... für die erotischen träume gibts ja slaneesh  hrhr


ja das ding ist ob die chaosgötter nicht etwas a la freddy krüger sind...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Dämonen doch auch? zudem woher willst du wissen das die Chaosgötter nie sterbliche waren?^^


hier,aus dem Lexicanum:
Das ist dadurch zu erklären, dass das alles den bis dato nicht existenten Chaosgott Slaanesh nährte, der wiederum, während er sich in seinem embrionalen Stadium befand, das Verlangen der Eldar nach Lust in unnatürlichem Maße verstärkte. Und zwar um so mehr, je mehr "Nahrung" ihm zugeführt wurde. Am Ende dieser Spirale stand schließlich seine Geburt. Dort, wo früher das Zentrum des Eldarreichs war, entstand nun das Auge des Schreckens in einer psionischen Implosion, die die Seelen der Eldar aus ihren Körpern riss, worauf hin sie von Slaanesh verschlungen wurden. 

Götter sind Ideen,Ängste,Verwirklichungen der Fantasien,aber nie irgendwelche normal geborenen Sterbliche...deren Macht ist unerreichbar und sie sind unsterblich.ich denke das sind die markanstesten Unterschiede zu dem Imperator.von daher kann der Imperator kein Gott sein...
das einzige was sein könnte ist,das der Glaube der Menschheit ihn zu einem Gott werden lässt,wenn er stirbt,so wie du das geschrieben hast,und erst dann seine ganze Macht entfaltet.vielleicht sterben mit ihm alle Psyoniker und sein Tod errichtet ein Paradies für die Menschheit...aber das ist alles ganz schön paradox und Fakt ist:in den Geschichten ist der Imperator auf alle Fälle kein Gott...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hier,aus dem Lexicanum:
> Das ist dadurch zu erklären, dass das alles den bis dato nicht existenten Chaosgott Slaanesh nährte, der wiederum, während er sich in seinem embrionalen Stadium befand, das Verlangen der Eldar nach Lust in unnatürlichem Maße verstärkte. Und zwar um so mehr, je mehr "Nahrung" ihm zugeführt wurde. Am Ende dieser Spirale stand schließlich seine Geburt. Dort, wo früher das Zentrum des Eldarreichs war, entstand nun das Auge des Schreckens in einer psionischen Implosion, die die Seelen der Eldar aus ihren Körpern riss, worauf hin sie von Slaanesh verschlungen wurden.
> 
> Götter sind Ideen,Ängste,Verwirklichungen der Fantasien,aber nie irgendwelche normal geborenen Sterbliche...deren Macht ist unerreichbar und sie sind unsterblich.ich denke das sind die markanstesten Unterschiede zu dem Imperator.von daher kann der Imperator kein Gott sein...
> das einzige was sein könnte ist,das der Glaube der Menschheit ihn zu einem Gott werden lässt,wenn er stirbt,so wie du das geschrieben hast,und erst dann seine ganze Macht entfaltet.vielleicht sterben mit ihm alle Psyoniker und sein Tod errichtet ein Paradies für die Menschheit...aber das ist alles ganz schön paradox und Fakt ist:in den Geschichten ist der Imperator auf alle Fälle kein Gott...


das lexicanum sagt ja auch das er zu lebzeiten kein gott war aber jetzt anscheinden schon, da götter durch gläubige erschaffen und gesträrkt werden, und woher willst du wissen das slaanesh nicht ein lebenwesen war dann nach seinem tod eben den embrionalen zustand annahm und durch den fall der elder zu einem gott erhoben wurde...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> das lexicanum sagt ja auch das er zu lebzeiten kein gott war aber jetzt anscheinden schon, da götter durch gläubige erschaffen und gesträrkt werden, und woher willst du wissen das slaanesh nicht ein lebenwesen war dann nach seinem tod eben den embrionalen zustand annahm und durch den fall der elder zu einem gott erhoben wurde...


tja,eigentlich ist dasd blöd erklärt im Lexicanum mit dem embrionalen Zustand...eigentlich manifestieren sich Götter aus diesen beschriebenen Dingen wie Glaube,Angst,etc...und sind dann einfach da,wo vorher Nichts war...was das mit dem embrionalen Zustand zu tun hat weiss ich auch net...


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denke der Imperator ist ein sterblicher Mensch, wenn auch ein extrem mächtiger Psioniker. Die Chaosgötter sind Manestifikationen von schlechten Gedanken und Gefühlen im Warp, oder? Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wie Dämonen entstehen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich denke der Imperator ist ein sterblicher Mensch, wenn auch ein extrem mächtiger Psioniker. Die Chaosgötter sind Manestifikationen von schlechten Gedanken und Gefühlen im Warp, oder? Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wie Dämonen entstehen.


dämonen sind avatare der götter, zudem glaube ich das der imperator durch seine gläubigens chon wirklich einen gottstatus erlangt hat...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Januar 2010)

Da ihr ja alle so Ben Counter Fans seid, würde es mich interessieren worum es in seinen Grey Knights romanen geht, wie sie verknüpft sind und was so die hauptfiguren sind, wafeen und (ausrüstungen) der hauptperspnen würde ich auch interesannt finden, neben ihrem rang.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2010)

die Gry Knights sind stark...die ganze Romanreihe bisher faszinierend...
les gerade das hier udn bin begeistert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selten so ein gutes Buch gelesen.ich verschling geradezu die Seiten...
die Grey Knights sind der psionische Arm der Astartes.Dämonenjäger.Ihr Geist ist psionisch geschützt sodass sie Dämonen ohne Angst oder Kontrollverlust entgegentreten können.sie werdne dann gerufen wenn sogar andere Astartes versagen.sie sind sozusagen die Elite.nur für Spezialfälle gerüstet,mit speziellen geheiligten Waffen ausgestattet die sogar für Astartes ungewöhnlich sind und unterstehen aber der Inquisition...
die Reihe handelt von Justiziar Alaric.ein Hauptmann der Astartes.und natürlich geht es in den Büchern nur um den Kampf gegen Dämonen...
in diesem Teil wird Alaric vom Chaos gefangen genommen und muss im Auge des Schreckens gegen andere Sklaven/Gladiatoren in verschiedenn Arenen kämpfen.das Chaos versucht ihn zu brechen,aber der Wille eines Grey Knights ist so stark das er zum besten Gladiator in kurzer Zeit aufsteigt.immer darauf aus irgednwie fliehen zu können.die Kämpfe, die Lords des Chaos und die Chaoswelten werden herrlich beschrieben.man erfährt wie die Chaoslords denken und handeln...unbedingt lesenswert...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die Gry Knights sind stark...die ganze Romanreihe bisher faszinierend...
> les gerade das hier udn bin begeistert:
> 
> selten so ein gutes Buch gelesen.ich verschling geradezu die Seiten...
> ...



Was Grey Knights sind weiß ich und auch das sie an und fürsich agies(kp obs richtig geschrieben ist)rüstungen psiwaffen und sturmbolter tragen, und netter text klingt iwi vom buchband abgelesen^^ mir geht eher darum ist es immer ein und die selbe hauptfiguer, ist es nah an der realität des universum und und und


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Januar 2010)

Imho sind Grey Knights "nur" Space Marines von der Inquisition. Mit dem Unterschied das alle eine Aegis-Rüstung tragen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Imho sind Grey Knights "nur" Space Marines von der Inquisition. Mit dem Unterschied das alle eine Aegis-Rüstung tragen.


naja sie sind alle psioniker, mit den allrbesten waffen, wurden nie korrumpiert und haben die makelloseste aller gensaaten(angeblich vom imp himself)


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Januar 2010)

Die besten Gensaaten haben doch die Custodes, dicht gefolgt von Ultramarines? Wenn ich mich irre, Bescheid sagen


Btw: Gibt es hier noch jemanden der *duckt* nicht Tabletop spielt?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die besten Gensaaten haben doch die Custodes, dicht gefolgt von Ultramarines? Wenn ich mich irre, Bescheid sagen
> 
> 
> Btw: Gibt es hier noch jemanden der *duckt* nicht Tabletop spielt?



ich sammel eher als das ich spiel, und custodes und grey knights nehmen sich in keinster weise etwas... zudem haben die dark angels die reiste der normalen orden...


----------



## shadow24 (14. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Was Grey Knights sind weiß ich und auch das sie an und fürsich agies(kp obs richtig geschrieben ist)rüstungen psiwaffen und sturmbolter tragen, und netter text klingt iwi vom buchband abgelesen^^ mir geht eher darum ist es immer ein und die selbe hauptfiguer, ist es nah an der realität des universum und und und


ne,der Text auf dem Buch ist etwas besser gestaltet als mein überschwenglicher Amateur-Text...ich bin bloss so fasziniert von dem Buch das ich es so lobpreise...
also die Hauptperson Justiziar Alaric ist in jedme Buch vorhanden.ausserdem zwei andere Mitstreiter von ihm,die ihm direkt unterstehen...
naja was heisst nah an der Wahrheit dieses Universums...so nah wie alle anderen Astartesbücher.es ist aber halt ein besonderer Orden und deswegen auch nicht wie die Geschichten mit den Ultramarines oder Space Wolves....Grey Knights halt.die kommen eher einem Inquisitionsbuch näher,aber halt sehr viel actionlastiger.für mich eine sehr gute Mischung vom ersten Roman an...
lies die Reihe ruhig.kannst auf alle Fälle nix verkehrt machen...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Januar 2010)

Hatte das Macragge Set und Farben usw...verlor die Motivation aber, der nächste GW ist, bzw war, in Frankfurt sprich ne halbe Stunde entfernt und meienr Umgebung spielt keiner. Wenn ich mich weiter mit dem Thema beschäftige dann des Malens Willens, nicht des Spielens.


&#8364;: Auja, lasst uns Bilder von Modellen posten!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hatte das Macragge Set und Farben usw...verlor die Motivation aber, der nächste GW ist, bzw war, in Frankfurt sprich ne halbe Stunde entfernt und meienr Umgebung spielt keiner. Wenn ich mich weiter mit dem Thema beschäftige dann des Malens Willens, nicht des Spielens.
> 
> 
> €: Auja, lasst uns Bilder von Modellen posten!


genau das set such ich atm wie nen blöder, natürlich nur bis 30 euro optimal ovp aufjeden mit allen sachen gut erhalten


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> genau das set such ich atm wie nen blöder, natürlich nur bis 30 euro optimal ovp aufjeden mit allen sachen gut erhalten



Den Satz habe ich nicht genau verstanden 

Assault on Black Reach, das neue Starter finde ich persöhnlich btw vieeeel besser als Macragge. Trotz höherem Preis.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (16. Januar 2010)

Diese von dir gekaufte set kann ich zur zeit nirgendwo zu einem guten preis finden, am liebsten wäre mir ein orginalverpacktes, und ich würde nur 30 euro oder weniger dafür zahlen.

black reach ist eigentlich auch besser, bei Maccrage geht es mir eher auch ums gelände


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Januar 2010)

keine warhammer freunde mehr da?^^


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> keine warhammer freunde mehr da?^^




doch na klar,aber immo kein Thema...


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich denke der Imperator ist ein sterblicher Mensch, wenn auch ein extrem mächtiger Psioniker. Die Chaosgötter sind Manestifikationen von schlechten Gedanken und Gefühlen im Warp, oder? Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wie Dämonen entstehen.


Der Imperator ist ein Mensch, der seit Jahrtausenden von den Seelen unzähliger ihm geopferter Pisoniker am Leben erhalten wird. Der goldene Thron auf Terra ist eine Art Lebenserhaltungssystem, das als Energie die Kraft und Seelen der Psioniker nutzt, die in der Sanktionierung (das muss jeder Psioniker durchmachen, wenn er weiterleben will) als zu schwach oder nicht würdig empfunden werden.

Das psionische Leuchtfeuer, das der Imperator mit dem Thron aussendet dient als Orientierungspunkt, quasi Leuchtturm, im Warp für alle Astropathen (= Psioniker, die Raumschiffe navigieren) und ermöglicht somit überhaupt erst Langstreckenflüge im Weltraum.

Wir spielen in unserer sonntäglichen Rollenspielgruppe grade Dark Heresy (auf deutsch: Schattenjäger), das Pen&Paper Rollenspiel zu Warhammer 40k. Mein Charakter ist eine Psionikerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Der Imperator ist ein Mensch, der seit Jahrtausenden von den Seelen unzähliger ihm geopferter Pisoniker am Leben erhalten wird. Der goldene Thron auf Terra ist eine Art Lebenserhaltungssystem, das als Energie die Kraft und Seelen der Psioniker nutzt, die in der Sanktionierung (das muss jeder Psioniker durchmachen, wenn er weiterleben will) als zu schwach oder nicht würdig empfunden werden.
> 
> Das psionische Leuchtfeuer, das der Imperator mit dem Thron aussendet dient als Orientierungspunkt, quasi Leuchtturm, im Warp für alle Astropathen (= Psioniker, die Raumschiffe navigieren) und ermöglicht somit überhaupt erst Langstreckenflüge im Weltraum.
> 
> ...



machts fun? zudem gings bei imperator ob er mensch oder gott ist^^


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Hab nicht mehr als diese Seite gelesen xD

Oh ja, ich find's super. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir direkt in der ersten Spielsitzung wieder alle einen Schicksalspunkt verheizen mussten um dem spielerverschuldeten, sicheren Tod zu entkommen.

Zitat: "Wenn die Hunde sich auf Lärm stürzen, dann lassen wir sie alle raus, lassen sie die ängstlichen Mitgefangenen fressen und versuchen zu entkommen!" 

Problem nur, dass es keine einfachen Hunde, sondern intelligente Xenos, und wir mit 15 anderen in einer Arena eingeschlossen waren ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hab nicht mehr als diese Seite gelesen xD
> 
> Oh ja, ich find's super. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir direkt in der ersten Spielsitzung wieder alle einen Schicksalspunkt verheizen mussten um dem spielerverschuldeten, sicheren Tod zu entkommen.
> 
> ...





Ich finde meine Figuren nicht mehr, aaaah!


Was mich schon immer interessiert, gibts bei Pen & Paper viel OOC? Oder macht ihr es streng um die Atmosphäre zu wahren?


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

Das hängt zu 100% von den Leuten ab die dabei sind. Etwas stärker vom jeweiligen Spielleiter... gibt welche die's nicht mögen wenn Blödsinn gelabert wird und natürlich auch solche die einfach mitmachen. Wenn ich Spielleitung machen würde hätte ich es glaube ich lieber wenn nicht so viel Blödsinn gemacht wird *g*

Aber generell sind wir nicht grad streng. Manchmal reden wir 2 Stunden über irgendwas anderes bevor wir überhaupt anfangen und auch während des Spiels kommen durchaus mal Kommentare die eigentlich unpassend sind. Aber wir kennen uns allesamt so gut, da passiert das ganz automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in Situationen wo's drauf ankommt, also in einem Gespräch mit NPCs, da achten dann schon die meisten darauf incharacter zu reden. Und wenn nicht nimmt der Speilleiter dann halt mal den Kommentar aus dem Off als incharacter und reagiert entsprechend drauf :>


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Januar 2010)

mich würden auch klassen und einiges anderes darüber interessieren...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das hängt zu 100% von den Leuten ab die dabei sind. Etwas stärker vom jeweiligen Spielleiter... gibt welche die's nicht mögen wenn Blödsinn gelabert wird und natürlich auch solche die einfach mitmachen. Wenn ich Spielleitung machen würde hätte ich es glaube ich lieber wenn nicht so viel Blödsinn gemacht wird *g*
> 
> Aber generell sind wir nicht grad streng. Manchmal reden wir 2 Stunden über irgendwas anderes bevor wir überhaupt anfangen und auch während des Spiels kommen durchaus mal Kommentare die eigentlich unpassend sind. Aber wir kennen uns allesamt so gut, da passiert das ganz automatisch
> 
> ...



wenn du jetzt sagst ihr seit in hh und sucht nen dritten bin ich sofort dabei^^


----------



## Pymonte (20. Januar 2010)

Also beim P'n'P gibts schon recht viel ooc, soll ja schließlich Spaß machen. Wichtig ist eher, dass die Leute wissen, wann sie wie reagieren. 

Solange ich als SL den Spielverlauf weiter voran bringe, kann man sich auch gern mal über lustige (oder abstrakte) Begebenheiten auslassen, auch wenn was komisches passiert. Es sollte halt nur nicht so ausarten, das man für 2 Sätze 2 Stunden braucht.
Und bei NSC Gesprächen ist In-Time natürlich Pflicht (wobei natürlich auch hier ständig Kommentare fallen^^).

Ich kenne auch die anderen Spielweisen, von Extrem RP bis hin zu Powerplay-no-RP. Das erste davon ist auch ätzend, da man sich teilweise anschweigen muss, solange der SL erzählt, und dann jedes Wort auf die goldene Waage gelegt wird. Das vermiest einem eigentlich das Rollenspiel, da es einfach nur öde und langweilig ist. Und auch reine Powerplayer Gruppen sind nicht gut. Da kannst du die Handlung eigentlich streichen, da würde es dann reichen, wenn du alle 5min einen Kampf hast oder generische Würfe abhandeln lässt, den Leuten Exp schenkst und sie Items kaufen lässt.

Es ist eben wie immer die Mitte am Optimalsten. 

Btw kommt es auch öfter mal vor, das Spieler Fragen haben (zum Universum, zur Spielweise, etc. Das gehört auch dazu. Nicht jeder kennt W40k und auch nicht jeder kann das Corebook auswendig), die sorgen natürlich auch immer für kleinere Unterbrechungen. Alles in allem sollten die Leute danach sagen, dass sie Spaß hatten, es ihnen gefallen hat und sie sich auf das nächste Mal freuen. Wenn sie dann noch wissen (je nach Spielintervall), was bei der letzten Sitzung geschehen ist, dann umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Klassen in Dark Heresy (Rogue Trader lass ich mir grad liefern^^):

Abschaum (Dieb und Schurke, guter Kämpfer. Gut geeignet für die dreckigen Arbeiten)
Adept (Wissenscharakter, kann schwacher Psioniker werden)
Arbitrator (Gesetzeshüter, Kämpfer mit guten Ermittlerskills)
Assassine (eine verstohlener und geschickter Kämpfer)
Psioniker (ein Psioniker^^ sehr stark und gefährlich für alle Beteiligten, aber die Psikräfte sind echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Kleriker (Supportklasse für Moral und Truppen)
Techpriester (Supportklasse für Technik)
Soldat (guter Kämpfer)
Sororitas (schwere Kriegerin)

Gespielt wird mit ähnlichen Werten wie im TTop, nur das man einen W% wirft (also 2W10 und einer ist die Zehner, der andere die Einerstelle) und unter seinen Wert würfeln muss.
Bsp: KG 35 heißt man muss eine 35 oder weniger würfeln, damit man trifft. Dann kann der Feind natürlich noch parieren oder ausweichen usw usw usw

Im "nicht-Kampf" erzählt der SL die Handlung und es wird (bei uns) viel ausgespielt, Würfe auf Fertigkeiten (wie z.B. Logik, Charme, Tech-Gebrauch) sind eher selten und unterstützender Natur (z.B. um herauszufinden wie lange etwas dauert, wie gut es klappt, was der NSC alles Preis gibt etc). Meist läuft es darauf hinaus, dass der SL einen groben Rahmen für die Handlung spinnt (Wo, Wann, Wer, Wieso) und dann die Spieler darauf reagieren lässt. Wichtig ist, dass der SL nicht versucht, die Spieler in seine Richtung zu drängen. Wenn Spieler X eben meint, er müsse die Wand des Raumschiffs kurz vor dem Warpsprung aufsprengen, dann soll er das eben tun (natürlich mit allem Konsequenzen, wie z.B. Aufknüpfen oder Exekution durch die Schiffsmannschaft vor der Tat bzw Tod im Weltraum nach der Tat). Manchmal fordere ich an dieser Stelle (also bei besonders dummen Entscheidungen) einen leichten (+20) Intelligenzwurf des Charakters. Nur wenn dieser scheitert ist er wirklich so dumm, seine geplante Kamikaze-Aktion durchzuführen^^

In Dark Heresy spielt man einen Akolythen der Inquisition. Man ist einem Inquisitor unterstellt und erhält (auf jedenfall bei mir) von diesem Aufträge, welche man zu erfüllen hat. Darum ist die primär "Handlung" von DH aufgebaut, wobei man natürlich auch andere Szenarien ausspielen kann (Soldaten im Krieg, Psi Ketzer, usw). Außerdem gibt es noch das kompatible Rogue Trader Spielsystem, in dem man einen Freihändler spielt und Welten erobert, Handelsrouten entdeckt und Reichtum anhäuft. Dort hat man dann auch sein eigenes Raumschiff (wobei das bei DH auch geht, ist nur schwieriger, da es nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist) und untersteht keiner höheren Instanz. 

PS: Puh, grausige Rechtschreibung. Aber keine Lust mehr es zu überarbeiten.
PPS:Ich leite 2 DH Runden, eine auf die traditionelle Face2Face Art mit 6 Spielern + mich als SL und eine über Skype und mit Vassal40k, die Runde hat 3 Spieler + SL.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Hier auch mal der Link zur Verlagsseite des englischen Originals: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_minisite.asp?eidm=50&enmi=Dark%20Heresy

Wir sind übrigens nicht aus HH sondern im Westerwald angesiedelt und haben zur Zeit 5-7 Spieler + Spielleiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als allerersten Charakter hatte ich eine Sororitas, aber mit der bin ich nicht so ganz klargekommen. Radikaler in Bezug auf Pflicht und den Umgang mit allem "Fremden" geht's ja kaum und das lag mir dann doch nicht so. Und Psikräfte sind halt schon toll! Gefährlich für alle Anwesenden, aber auch supernützlich.
Meine Mitspieler fordern immer, dass ich beim wirken der Kräfte mehr 9en würfle, denn bei einer 9 passiert irgendwas mehr oder weniger schreckliches. Im schlimmsten Fall wird der Psioniker an Ort und Stelle von einem Dämon übernommen und greift alles in Sicht an. Irgendwie finden sie das lustig :>

Das Rogue Trader Buch haben wir auch schon, allerdings nur auf englisch und einige fühlen sich der englischen Sprache nicht so mächtig. Außerdem ist es bei 3+ Spielern und nur einem Buch immer etwas doof wenn jeder mal dieses oder jenes Talent nachschlagen möchte.

Gerald, falls du oder sonst jemand ne Gruppe in seiner Nähe sucht/suchen möchte, würde ich einfach mal http://www.spielerzentrale.de empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. Januar 2010)

Klingt alles sehr nett, danke für die infos.

Ich bin Gerade am überlegen meiene Sm(Ultramarines) die erstmal nur Grundiert sind, in einen anderen orden zu Änder... Hab mir was überlerget das es ein Zusammenschluss der Imperial Fist, Crimson Fists und Black Templars sein soll(also Alles zweite Gründung der Imperial Fist)

Überlegungen Waren wie folgt, Sons Of Dorn, eine seite Gelb die andere Blau der Helms schwarz. Sybol eine Faust die ein Templarkreuz umfasst.

Imperiale Ritter/Templar Schwarz, Kopf und Häde entweder Gelb oder rot, Symbol Templerkreuz in einem Schild mit zweit Schwertern.

Black Fists, Imperial fists in schwarz eben^^.

Unter anderem sind mir auch einige namen eingefallen wie Dorns Chosen, Dorns Finest, Dornröschen^^, Fist Reunion^^, Dorn im auge^^, Dorn of War.

Geplant ist die Aspekte der Imperial Fist und seiner nachvollgeorden sowiel deren Charakter und normale Modelle aufzunehmen, Die zweite Überlegung einfach Imperial Fist Pre Herasy zu spielen...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (24. Januar 2010)

pyro könnt ich mal bei soner skyperunde zuschauen bzw mitmachen?


----------



## Pymonte (24. Januar 2010)

zuhören geht schon, für mitmachen ist allerdings etwas Zeit einzuplanen bei der Charerstellung (und für ein einmaliges 'Hallo' ist das zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wir spielen Samstag Abend, so ab ca 19Uhr. Allerdings nur, wenn auch alle Zeit haben, was nicht immer der Fall ist.
Wenn du mal zuhören möchtest und Zeit hast, dann schick mir einfach mal ne PM, dann kläre ich das Wichtigste (Skype Namen, usw) mit dir ab. Ich gebe dir bescheid, wenn wir loslegen.


----------



## Shinar (25. Januar 2010)

Wie ist denn das Spiel im Multiplayer, lohnt es sich, es gemeinsam (Koop-Kampagne) oder gegeneinander zu zocken?


----------



## Dietrich (26. Januar 2010)

So, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe!

Ein Freund von mir hat mich gefragt ob ich mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde Tabletop 40k habe.
Hab seit 3 Jahren kein Spiel mehr gemacht.
Jetzt soll ich am Donnerstag mit meinen Space Marines gegen seine Seuchen Marines antreten.

Wie gesagt hab ich etwas länger nicht mehr gespielt und insbesondere noch nie gegen Seuchen Marines!
Habt ihr mal ein paar Infos für mich, was mich da erwartet und was ich unbedingt mitnehmen sollte?

Wir spielen mit 1500 Punkte und es wird die Mission "Schlagabtausch" gespielt.

MfG


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. Februar 2010)

wie ists ausgegangen


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Februar 2010)

finde nur ich das inquisitorwar ende scheiße? btw hab jetzt den 4 bruderkriegband mit der eisenstein, ma schau wies geworden ist, der autor sagt mir nix


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Eine absolute Neulingsfrage *g*
Was für Bücher könnt ihr mir zum Einstieg empfehlen? Habe DoWII gespielt und würde mich für die Geschichte hinter
Space Marines, Chaos, etc. interessieren, weiss aber nicht, mit welchem Buch/Büchern ich anfangen soll.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Februar 2010)

perfekt für den einstieg würde ich die neue der große bruderkriegreihe empfhelen, chaos, spacme marines verrat alles dabei, die souldinker bücher genauso wie die Grey Knights bücher gehen auch um space marines und chaos. ansonsten finde ich persönlich die space wolves bücher am besten geschrieben.

http://www.randomhouse.de/book/edition.jsp?mid=6&serviceAvailable=false&showpdf=false&edi=167334#tabbox hie ist eine kleinbe liste zu dem thema, alle problemlos bei amazon oder die händler deines vertrauens zu bekommen

p.s. wenn du die die Ultramarinesomnibus kaufst haste 3 sehr geile geschichten sprich die 3 bücher die es vorhe rzu dem thema gab udn zahlst nur für 1 buch, verdammt geile sache


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Super vielen Dank, hab ich ja wieder neuen Lesestoff, den ich mir besorgen kann^^


----------



## shadow24 (8. Februar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> finde nur ich das inquisitorwar ende scheiße? btw hab jetzt den 4 bruderkriegband mit der eisenstein, ma schau wies geworden ist, der autor sagt mir nix




ich fand nicht nur das Ende sch...sondern das ganze Buch war unterirdisch.für mich das absolut schlechteste was wh40k jemals rausgebracht hat...
Eisenstein werde ich mir heute besorgen.und ich hab auch noch nie von dem Autor was gehört...man darf gespannt sein...
ich finde die Idee allerdings mal witzig eine Romanreihe von immer wechselnden Autoren geschrieben zu bekommen.da kann das zumindest nicht passieren, das, wenn es nur ein Autor wär,der mal ne schöpferische Pause einlegt und man 1 Jahr auf die Fortsezung warten muss.schon clever gelöst...


----------



## XXI. (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken eine World Eaters Armee aufzubauen. (Die Bilder im Standartenträger Artikel des White Dwarf haben mich umgehauen) und deswegen wollte ich einmal fragen ob mit jemand eine kleine Armee Liste (1.500 Punkte), die bei Städte in Flammen und bei Planetare INvasionen nicht ganz abstinkt. 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, da ich momentan nicht keinerlei Zeit hab in das nächste GW-Hobbyzentrum zu gehen.

MfG XXI.


(Au! Nein! Neeeein! Shadow24 und Gerald hört auf mich zu schlagen! ;D)


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2010)

brr ich hab mir auch ma heute 2 Bücher in Frafurt gekauft ^^
bin so vorbei gelaufen und dachte... mhh des kannst ma lesen ;D

hab jetzt 3in1 Inquisitor und Dämonenhammer


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Februar 2010)

Hab Ultramarines fertig. Hm..kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das in einem Tyranidenraumschiff Räume und Gänge vorhanden sind...irgendwie.....gruselig...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab Ultramarines fertig. Hm..kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das in einem Tyranidenraumschiff Räume und Gänge vorhanden sind...irgendwie.....gruselig...




ich denke die Räume und Gänge sind Blutbahnen und Organe,denn das ganze Schwarmschiff ist ja organisch.und da es so gewaltig ist,wirken die "Adern" wie Gänge für Menschen...warum da allerdings kein Blut oder andere Körperflüssigkeiten in der Geschichte durchfliessen bleibt der Fantasie des Autors überlassen


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> brr ich hab mir auch ma heute 2 Bücher in Frafurt gekauft ^^
> bin so vorbei gelaufen und dachte... mhh des kannst ma lesen ;D
> 
> hab jetzt 3in1 Inquisitor und Dämonenhammer




tu dir selbst ein Gefallen und lies das überragende Buch Dämonenhammer zuerst.denn sonst besteht die Gefahr das du es nicht mehr liest wenn du mit dem unterirdisch schlechten Inquisitorbuch anfängst...


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2010)

danke für die warnung ^^


----------



## XXI. (11. Februar 2010)

Sag mal Shadow, hast du jetzt eigentlich DoW2? Hab grad Lust ne Runde zu spielen und such jemanden...


----------



## shadow24 (12. Februar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Sag mal Shadow, hast du jetzt eigentlich DoW2? Hab grad Lust ne Runde zu spielen und such jemanden...




ne sorry,daddel immer noch auf meinem alten Schlepptop rum...würg...würde wirklich gern ne Runde mit dir zocken,aber das wäre für dich ziemlich langweilig wenn ich mich in Zeitlupe übern Bildschirm bewege....da wäre dein Schwertschlag schneller als meine Boltpatrone))...
würde mir ja gerne nen neuen Laptop holen,aber gleichzeitig auch ein Flachbild-TV, eine Wii Konsole und meine Frau möchte einen Giganto-Kühlschrank(grrrrr)...dreimal darfst du raten was als erstes angeschafft wird....


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2010)

Eine neue Frau? ^^

Edit: Hatte sie eigentlich auch gesagt "WIR brauchen unbedingt einen neuen Kühlschrank?"


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine neue Frau? ^^
> 
> Edit: Hatte sie eigentlich auch gesagt "WIR brauchen unbedingt einen neuen Kühlschrank?"




hehe,eine neue Frau?nein,die brauch ich nicht...aber es stimmt, dass sie sagte Wir brauchen einen neuen Kühlschrank....und dabei war das WIR sogar gross gesprochen


----------



## XXI. (15. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,eine neue Frau?nein,die brauch ich nicht...aber es stimmt, dass sie sagte Wir brauchen einen neuen Kühlschrank....und dabei war das WIR sogar gross gesprochen



Sag das IHR neue Miniaturen und einen eigenen bzw einen noch größeren Spieltisch braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Sag das IHR neue Miniaturen und einen eigenen bzw einen noch größeren Spieltisch braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe das Gefühl ihr nehmt das Dilemma in dem ich stecke nicht ganz ernst...


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2010)

Schlage die Frauen mit ihren eigenen Waffen... sonst endet das nie... dann wird es immer heißen "WIR brauchen ein neues Abendkleidung!", "WIR brauchen neue Schuhe!", "WIR brauchen ein eigenes Haus" usw. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (15. Februar 2010)

das stimmt schon,aber auf der anderen Seite hat sie natürlich auch nich ganz unrecht,denn wir haben 2 sehr gute Röhren-Fernseher(ein im Wohn-ein im Schlafzimmer),ein Laptop auf welchem alle Anwendungen und meine Favoritenspiele(ausser die Spiele wie  DOW2,oder Call of Duty5?6?...heisst jetzt irgendwie anderes.modern warfare oder so) laufen und die Wii hatte ich eigentlich für unseren Lütten geplant,aber mit 5 ist der eigentlich noch nich so weit um an der wii zu daddeln...
und der Kühlschrank ist tatsächlich zu klein....zumindest nach den Großeinkäufen.dann platzt der echt immer auseinander...naaj,wir werden uns schon iwie einig werden...


aber um mal den thread wieder als das zu nutzen was er eigentlich ist: ich hab jetzt den 4.Band vom großen Bruderkrieg angefangen(von diesem unbekannten autor) und finde den Roman gar net schlecht.witzig vor allem das hier ein Handlungsstrang aus der Perspektive des Death Guard Hauptmannes Garro zu lesen ist,der auf den Hauptmann Loken der Sons of Horus trifft,welcher im 3.Band die Stelle aus seiner Sicht sieht.man weiss praktisch schon was global weiter passiert,aber alles aus der Sicht eines anderen Astartesordens(so wie der Orden die Schlacht auf Istvan schlug, wie sie den Verrat des Kriegsmeisters begenet sind,wer bei denen zu den Verrätern übergelaufen ist,usw.)...


----------

